# Office PC für die lieben Eltern



## phily (13. Dezember 2013)

*Office PC für die lieben Eltern*

nen abend zusammen,

wie die überschrift es schon sagt, suche ich einen neuen (gebrauchten) pc für meine eltern bzw für meinen vater. mehr als surfen und ms office muss er nicht können. bisher nutzen sie meinen ur-alten pc: 

Prozessor :    AMD Athlon 64 2800+ @ 1800MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :    1536MBDDR-SDRAM
Grafikkarte :    NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS

der braucht aber schon mittlerweile 3 minuten, wenn sich antivir updaten will.

ich habe jetzt einfach mal 3 rausgekramt, zu denen ich gerne eure (herbboy´s ) meinung hören würde.

zunächst 2 gebrauchte bei ebay-kleinanzeigen:

Komplett Gamer Pc mit Monitor 2GB Ram Nvidia 17 Zoll Win.7 in Bochum - Bochum-Mitte | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Komplett PC MEDION+Monitor SAMSUNG+Zubehör in Bochum - Bochum-Ost | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

und nun ein neuer von einem laden hier in bochum:

Computer Shop Faber-Datentechnik.de - FK Fairline v9 A4-4000 Entry 22356

wie schauts aus, welchen würdet Ihr empfehlen. zocken muss er definitiv nicht können,dafür hab ich meinen bei mir zu hause, aber er soll einfach flüssig und problemlos surfen und office packen (also auch mal beides gleichzeitig, was der ganz alte schon nicht mehr schafft)

danke euch schonmal im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, der Medion ist schon VIEL besser als der erste, aber mal die Frage: was darf es denn alles in allem kosten? Grad für Office würde eine SSD aus einem lahmen Dualcore-PC ein sehr schnelles Office-Gerät machen, weil es da ja gar nicht so sehr auf die CPU-Power ankommt, sondern darauf, wie schnell oder lahm Dinge sich öffnen. 

 Anbei wäre ein komplett neuer PC - wenn du noch ein Windows parat hast (sollte neuer als XP sein), dann wäre das IMHO das beste, und optimal halt noch ne SSD dazu.


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2013)

Also, der Neue muss es eigentlich nicht sein, zumal da noch ein Monitor dazugekauft werden muss.

Insofern würde mich der Medion mit dem 22 Zöller am meisten ansprechen. Da können gerade Eltern den Schriftgrad bei Bedarf höher stellen und trotzdem noch genug von Webseiten/Dokumenten etc. sehen. Und vier echte Kerne helfen, falls du Win7 draufbügelst.

Obwohl auch nichts gegen den 90€ PC spräche, der weniger als ein Tablett kostet und mehr leistet. Meiner Mom hab ich auch meinen alten E4400 gegeben (der sich übrigens problemlos @2.66GHz betreiben lässt, falls notwendig). 
Den 17er wegwerfen und durch einen günstigen 100€ 24er ersetzen...


----------



## phily (13. Dezember 2013)

dank euch erstmal für die schnellen antworten. zur erklärung, nen neuen monitor brauchen sie nicht. sie haben einen guten 22er.

also windows steht bei den eltern nur als xp zur verfügung. eine ssd ist nicht wirklich notwendig, er soll ja nicht rasend schnell sein. es geht einfach darum, dass der alter (siehe oben) einfach soo langsam ist, dass er für nix mehr taugt. selbst das sortieren von dateien innerhalb eines ordners von miniaturansicht auf liste dauert schon so 15 sekunden, obwohl da nur 20 dateien drin sind und diese sind noch nichtmal groß. daher reicht eine "normale" platte vollkommen aus. mehr als 2 x pro woche

also einen richtigen preisrahmen gibt es nicht. aber deutlich mehr als 200 soll er nicht kosten ,weil es für den vorgesehen zweck sonst keinen sinn macht. 

wobei mir grad auffällt, dass bei dem medion gar keine graka angegeben ist. hab da mal ne sms hingeschrieben, wobei es eigentlich egal ist. die alte 7800gs sollte doch für surfen und office ausreichen, oder?


----------



## phily (13. Dezember 2013)

hab grad erfahren, dass eine ati hd 3450 dabei ist. sollte wohl reichen denk ich.

edith: hatte per sms gefragt, welche grak verbaut ist und bekam als antwort "mhhh, keine ahnung, wo kann ich das nachgucken?"


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2013)

Das sind die besten Leute, hehe. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass der PC noch nie geöffnet worden ist, könnte, ausgehend von der CPU und Google, es sich um eine Konfiguration mit der 9600GT handeln.

Aber wenn vieles eher unwichtig ist, hol echt bloß die günstige Kiste und hänge den Monitor dran.
Frisches Windows und einen Browser mit AdBlock und Zeugs und vlt. noch 20 für Norton Internet Security oä. springen lassen.


----------



## phily (13. Dezember 2013)

ich werd da morgen einfach mal anrufen. vielleicht geht preislich ja noch was mit dem argument, dass ich den monitor nicht gebrauchen kann. 

aber mal allgemein. wäre der preis von 229€ mit monitor denn angemessen oder ist das in deinen/euren augen zu viel?


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, 22 Zöller haben neu ja nur noch ein mieses PLV, da gibt's schon bald 24er für das Geld. So 60-70€ wird er aber noch wert sein.
Ist immerhin ein Samsung und kein NoName Teil.

Bleiben 170 für den Rest. 70 für Celeron DualCore (bei Tomshardware unterhalb des Q8200 eingestuft) und billigst Board.
100 für 4GB RAM, Gehäuse, Laufwerk, Festplatte, Netzteil... (obwohl du da bestimmt alte Sachen weiterverwenden könntest) 
Im großen und ganzen scheint's ein faires Angebot zu sein. D.h. aber nicht, dass du nicht versuchen kannst, mit zwei grünen Scheinen zu wedeln und ne Runde Sache draus zu machen, hehe.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Dezember 2013)

Bei Windows XP bitte daran denken, dass Microsoft ab April 2014 keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr anbietet. Das Risiko würde ich persönlich bei einem technisch unkundigen Nutzer nicht eingehen wollen. Da müsste also entweder eine Windows-7-Lizenz (~40€) oder Linux her.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

phily schrieb:


> ich werd da morgen einfach mal anrufen. vielleicht geht preislich ja noch was mit dem argument, dass ich den monitor nicht gebrauchen kann.
> 
> aber mal allgemein. wäre der preis von 229€ mit monitor denn angemessen oder ist das in deinen/euren augen zu viel?



Mein Vorschlag oben wäre IMHO sogar schneller für 190€, hat 4GB RAM (nur 2GB sind was arg wenig), und ne 1000GB HDD kostet 50€, dann bist Du bei 240€ für nen besseren PC. Und Windows ist bei dem 229€-PC ja nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2013)

Aber 4 gb hat der rechner ja auch und win vista home premium ist dabei und ich bin ziemlich das ich den für 200 glatt krieg oder günstiger ohne monitor.insofern ist das angebot nicht schlecht denk ich.vor allem weil ne große platte eh keinen sinn macht weil meine eltern nichtmal die 80gb voll kriegen


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2013)

Also die verkäuferin will sich nochmal melden und dann mitteilen wie viel sie ohne monitor haben haben will.
@herbboy:240€ wär zu viel.ich bräuchte einen für 200 mit betriebssystem.und wie gesagt viel mehr als youtube oder maximal mal nej filmnstreamen muss er nicht können aber das muss flüssig von statten gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

Du hattest was von 229€ geschrieben, da dachte ich, du wolltest den PC aus dem einen Shop nehmen, der ja eben 229€ kosten sollte


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2013)

Oh jo,ne sry.meinte den gebrauchten von medion


----------



## phily (14. Dezember 2013)

hab jetzt einfach mal einen pc bei ebay rausgekramt.

Dell OptiPlex MT 780 PC Desktop Intel Core 3,0 GHz, 4GB, 300GB SATA, DVD/RW, 1a! | eBay

der sollte doch eigentlich alles haben was er braucht. oder ist eine onboard graka hinderlich bei nem office pc oder fällt das gar nicht auf, z.b. beim youtube-video-buffern?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hat das Teil einen Prozessorkühler? 

Und dient diese eingebaute Karte mit DVI ausgang nur als "Adapter" und ist Onboard? 

Ansonsten macht das nen guten Eindruck...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

An sich sollte onboard bei Sockel 775 Null Problem sein. Für Office&co sowieso nicht, und YouTube, da wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, was für besondere Ansprüche das an die Grafikkarte stellen sollte. Das Buffern von 3D-Material hat ja nix mit der Grafikleistung zu tun. und ne gebrauchte 10€.Karte kann man sich ja immer noch nachrüsten zur Not


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Dezember 2013)

Es ist sicherlich das beste, was du für 200 Euro bekommst. Nur frag ich mich, ob deine Eltern damit glücklIch werden. Ich hab aktuell ein ähnliches Modell zuhause (E7400, ansonsten gleich) und selbst office macht da keinen Spaß. Der packt das zwar, aber es dauert ewig, tabswechseln zum Beispiel. Ich denke ja, dass sie nicht in zwei Jahren einen neuen kaufen wollen, deswegen wäre es ja auch in ihrem Interesse, eine kleine SSD ein zubauen oder so Einen pc wie von herb vorgeschlagen zu nehmen. Vll ist das für sie übertrieben, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Technik einfach schon gute 6,7 Jahre alt ist.

Ein Pentium steckt den E8400 wahrscheinlich in die Tasche, vll sollten sie nochmal hundert drauflegen...

Also wie gesagt, nur mein Gefühl, was der Rest meint, keine Ahnung


----------



## phily (15. Dezember 2013)

*@herbboy*: ich hab hier nochmal was andere gefunden. das ist ein laden, wo behinderte arbeiten, dass heißt, man tut da noch was gutes. zudem hat er win 7 und ein jahr gewährleistung, auch wenns nur ein dualcore ist, sollte der für den angegebenen zweck ausreichen, denk ich, oder?die festplatte ist zwar etwa klein, aber ich hab hier ncoh eine 500gb rumliegen.

Dell Optiplex 755 Desktop


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du gerne was "gutes tun" möchtest, ok, aber rein von der Leistung ist der Prozessor nochmal einiges schlechter.


----------



## phily (15. Dezember 2013)

@joghurtwaldfruechte: aber ich hab doch geschrieben wofür der rechner verwendet werden soll. Der wird doch wohl fürs ktm forum und youtube 2 mal die woche reichen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, nicht falsch verstehen. Der ebay Rechner ist in jedem Fall ok. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass er nicht _reicht_, ich hätte aber, auch wenn es nur einige Male die Woche ist, keine Lust, mich genervt an den PC zu setzen, weil er so lahm ist, dass man sich fragt, warum sich das Teil PC nennt und nicht Rechenschieber  
Aber wieder zurück zur Ernsthaftigkeit. Ich hatte ja nur angedacht, dass man in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das auf die Jahre nicht viel ist, sich vll eine 64 GB SSD holt. Die liegen bei nichtmal 50 € meine ich, also 1€ pro Jahr, wenn man den PC mindestens 5 Jahre nutzt. 

Der zweite Prozessor ist aber denke ich so oder so keine gute Wahl, der E8400 muss schon sein damit es halbwegs Sinn macht...

Meine abschließende Empfehlung: Den Ebay Rechner nehmen, schauen ob es genügt, eventuell SSD nachkaufen. Wenn er reicht, ist ja alles super. Ich will ja auch keinen zum kauf unnötiger Hardware animieren


----------



## Sendepause (15. Dezember 2013)

Also generell würde ich von Gebrauchten über Ebay (also von Privatpersonen) zu kaufen, abraten. Kauf lieber bei einem Shop, die geben dir noch Gewährleistung. Ich z. B. hatte mal einen PC von relando.de - refurbished PCs, Drucker und vieles mehr • relando.de - refurbished PCs Drucker Notebooks TFT-Monitore und Zubeh gekauft und das Ding machte irgendwann Mucken. Ich konnte ihn zurück schicken und er wurde auf gecheckt, repariert und wieder zurück geschickt. 
Ne Privatperson wird sowas nicht machen, also geh lieber auf nummer sicher.


----------

